# Canada / Snow hybrid?



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I just got these emailed to me from a friend. I cant believe it I have never seen anything like this before. Has anyone else seen something like this. Not 1 but 2 of them together, what a mount that would be if you could get both. Is it just a color phase of a Canada? According to the email these geese were in some pond by Mitchell, S.D. If I believe that I dont know yet, but if its true they are on their way up and I think would be fair game.
[siteimg]942[/siteimg] [siteimg]941[/siteimg]


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I have seen canada's with white patch on top of their heads but nothing like this...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I shot one similar to that in the late 80's. It had a white patch on the belly but canada feathers around it, same head as your pic.

I took it to Mike Johnson, ND waterfowl bioligist, and said it was indeed a cross with a snow or in that case a blue with a lessor. I gave it my hunting buddy and that was the last I ever seen of it, other than the old picture I have.

Cool stuff!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That is a weird bird, I would shoot it


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

But, Would you shoot it in the spring season?????????/ :-?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I would, I would have a hard time believing they would spank you for shooting something with a bald head.

The day I shot the similar one, Johnson said it wouldn't go against my bag limit for canadas (which was one a day), he isn't a warden but they would have a hard time making it stick without the defining head features.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

man thats one weird looking bird.it would probally freak me out and have to do a double take


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

man thats one weird looking bird.it would probally freak me out and have to do a double take


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I would have a hard time believing they would spank you for shooting something with a bald head.


    Damn!!!!!!! I could be in trouble!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :beer:

Do you sell alot of tinted eye wear!! :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As much as possible!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Those birds are beautiful....I would have harvested them and put them on the wall.
That is the first picture I have seen of a snow/canada mix!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Might be tough guys? look who they are hanging out with.

But I agree cool geese! mutt geese 

TC


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

great pics....I'm thinkin I would have to blast those two!! :lol: :sniper:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Very cool looking birds...


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Wow those are amazing birds! I wonder what they sound like :-?


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

have u ever heard a snowadian honk before


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

No, but I have heard a canadian scream before! :lol:

You have to like the girls up north.

TC


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm no expert by any means, but it looks like somebody cut and pasted some pictures together. I'd have to see something like that with my own two eyes to believe it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know, the more I look at that pic, I would have to agree. Those heads look a lot more clear than the Canada heads in the pic don't they????


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hmmm funny this is what my schooling is consisting of and the more I look at the heads and where the changes in the neck lines are starting to look like they were cut and pasted. The legs are lighter than the canadians but to me it looks like they were computer inhanced. Probably Photoshop skills.
[siteimg]971[/siteimg]

2 things: Look at the canadian next to the snow/canadian on the left and tell me his neck isn't to small for his body. Then look at the snow/canadian on the right. Then look at the top of his head and you can see some spots that should have been erased when they cut the snow head off and pasted it on the body.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't know if its just me, but those mallards look wierd!!! 8)


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Look at the mallard on the right, especially around his tail feathers those looks kinda weird too. I think somebody is trying to pull our legs. :eyeroll:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

The heads on the mallards look like they're reversed.

Ohhhh....I see what you've done...very nice.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I never even noticed that!!!!!!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

You know the first thing I noticed was the weird neck line on the canada on the left side of the pic. Didnt think much of it. But now that you point out the head on the right goose It becomes obvious. When I get sent wierd pics through my email i usaully always look to see if they are real. I guess this one was good but not perfect. Good eyes guys.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Mav's had some fun with the photo, look at the one is the first post, then look at Mavs...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Awwwwww, You suck Mav!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Good one Mav. Hey sorry i missed you in fargo this weekend. Brad told me you were in town on saturday. I had to work. When you coming to forks again?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Well maybe sooner than later. There is a an Arch. firm that has some interest in me there. 1 of 5 I am looking into. I might be moving up there at the end of the school year, just depends. Other places are Fargo, Breckenrideg CO, and Two Inlets, and I haven't started looking in the Bis. area yet.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Well good luck with the job search man. Im going to be in the same boat next december. Give me a hollar next time your in town.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

that is crazy would that go under your snow goose limit or canadian limit i dont know the one thing i do know is that it would be on the wall if i shot it


----------

